# The History of Electronic Music in 476 Tracks (1937-2001)



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Pretty cool link - might be of interest to some!

http://www.openculture.com/2016/03/the-history-of-electronic-music-in-476-tracks-1937-2001.html

Looking forward to digging in when I get the time...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

"When I get the time" being the key. There is always something taking me away from what I really want.


----------

